# Anyone using Eicher brakes?



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I need to replace my discs and pads to my Berlingo van, Euro car parts do Eicher sets at a good price has anyone used them?


Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Mmmm read a few things online which has put me off!

What about Pagid anyone use those. ?


Gonz.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Pagid have been around years and are well respected as far as I am aware.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Made in a town previously known for strong cheddar. 
Having said that, I put them on my a3 qts as it was all I could get at short notice and they seemed perfectly fine. 
Replaced them with mintex later though.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I believe they are a budget brand, I think ECPs own brand - heard a lot of stories about their stuff not lasting long, I would spend a bit more - buy cheap - buy twice


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

I have tracked my car with pagid pads,pagid make quality brake pads you will be fine purchasing brake parts from them.SJ.


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

Iv used pagid pads alot. Never any issues. Stay away from apec brake parts though. They are proper crap. Every set of pads iv had off them have cracked. Never any issues with pagid


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

I have Eicher discs and pads on the front and rear of my Fabia. Seem fine, bite well and appear to be lasting.

No issues.


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Usually brembo aren’t much more than pagids, always end up going for them


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

ah234 said:


> Usually brembo aren't much more than pagids, always end up going for them


You're correct only about £25.00 more.

Gonz.


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

great gonzo said:


> You're correct only about £25.00 more.
> 
> Gonz.


25 seems like a lot, per axle? Usually only a couple of pounds in it (even less with codes)


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Im sure Eicher are made in India which would explain why they're cheap but never had them myself. 

Always had Mintex/Pagid or Brembos and never had any issues


----------



## jbguitarking (Oct 5, 2011)

Used them all the time when I worked at a local indie garage, no problems and no cars came back.

Personally I'd buy something else but that's because I'm a brand snob.


----------



## hardyd44 (Mar 31, 2014)

another vote for Pagid, used the on my merc after recommendation by the non franchised specialist i use for servicing - no problems so far


----------



## nickka (Jun 2, 2008)

Yet another Pagid vote here....only a few quid more and seem very good quality:thumb:


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I've had some good luck buying brakes here: sometimes top brands are silly money prices, and they ship from Coventry

http://www.mister-auto.co.uk/en/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

One of the cheaper brands but never had any problems, maybe noticed abit more brake dust on the wheels.
Saying that I have used them in a roundabout not in anything sporty.

Cheers 
David


----------



## mikechesterman (May 25, 2013)

Pagid are very good. Used as OEM in many cars, including some Porsche models. And their RS racing pads are amongst the best out there. Pagid perform well, but don’t last as long on most “normal” cars as Delphi.

Eicher are the cheaper end of the market, but nothing wrong with them. They work fine, just won’t last as long as higher and equivalents and wouldn’t use them on really high performance cars.


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

I'd go for pagid instead Gonz. I had Eicher once and they squeeled badly 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

tosh said:


> I've had some good luck buying brakes here: sometimes top brands are silly money prices, and they ship from Coventry
> 
> http://www.mister-auto.co.uk/en/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Prices are amazing, thanks for tip


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Brembo for standard brakes


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Pagid are fine. Same brand as textar - supplier to the German car builders.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

I fitted Pagid on my MG ZT 18 months ago, I fitted them because I had them on my previous car without any problems and the anti rust coating was holding well almost two years on. The discs fitted to my MG rusted within 5 months, they started warping at 7 months and only 8,000 miles, having searched around lots of other people are experiencing disc warping with Pagid now, ECP will deny any complaints because I asked, decided to replace them less than a year old, I got a set of TRW discs and pads from Micks Garage, premium brand and a decent price, these brakes are the dogs, no brake fade and smooth as silk, no excessive dust at all either. 
Look around for another brand of brakes, Mintex are okay but make sure you buy originals, there are lots of fakes on the market, reputable seller will only stock the real items.


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

I've been using Mtec brake discs recently and they've been great. - http://www.mtecbrakes.com/

they offer a coating in black, silver or gold which stops the vents and the "hat" from rusting up. i've got the black ones and they're working fine.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Vossman said:


> I fitted Pagid on my MG ZT 18 months ago, I fitted them because I had them on my previous car without any problems and the anti rust coating was holding well almost two years on. The discs fitted to my MG rusted within 5 months, they started warping at 7 months and only 8,000 miles, having searched around lots of other people are experiencing disc warping with Pagid now, ECP will deny any complaints because I asked, decided to replace them less than a year old, I got a set of TRW discs and pads from Micks Garage, premium brand and a decent price, these brakes are the dogs, no brake fade and smooth as silk, no excessive dust at all either.
> Look around for another brand of brakes, Mintex are okay but make sure you buy originals, there are lots of fakes on the market, reputable seller will only stock the real items.


TMD Friction GmbH own the brands
- Pagid
- Textar
- Mintex
They are all the same basic product, just branded for different segments.

If you want to try something completely different - go for either ATE, Jurid or Brembo.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

tosh said:


> TMD Friction GmbH own the brands
> 
> - Pagid
> 
> ...


Which is why I went for TRW, ATE were standard fitment on my car from new but I will say I am impressed with these TRW brakes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Went with Bosch ones in the end from Mister-Auto. 

Cheers all for the recommendations. 



Gonz.


----------

